# Show mobilehomes(recreational vehicle) in your country



## testeridd (Feb 18, 2009)

These are RVs photo in china, rv is just introduced to china for less than five years, so the number of this in china isn't much. What RV do your country have, please post here:cheers:


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like you guys get some of the same ones we do here. So camping is becoming popular in China? Do you have state campgrounds or privately owned or both?

Here's a few sites for you to enjoy:
http://www.fleetwoodrv.com/
http://www.tiffinmotorhomes.com/index2.php
http://www.holidayrambler.com/
http://www.safarimotorcoaches.com/
http://www.gocampingamerica.com/


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

look the same as here

i don't get the point of these threads - i think most people china has the same stuff as the west


----------



## tony8 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! Those are what i want.


----------

